# DIY walk-in shops



## elmo (19/8/18)

Hi all I'm the new guy, quick question I'm looking for a store in Cape town where I can buy DIY juice making supplies and concentrates, also if they have coil building supplies to... I'm not keen on online purchases, I've had two bad experiences which left me paranoid... So any shops that do sell preferably in Cape town. I'm in Athlone so the closer to home the better. I do apologize if this was asked before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/18)

elmo said:


> Hi all I'm the new guy, quick question I'm looking for a store in Cape town where I can buy DIY juice making supplies and concentrates, also if they have coil building supplies to... I'm not keen on online purchases, I've had two bad experiences which left me paranoid... So any shops that do sell preferably in Cape town. I'm in Athlone so the closer to home the better. I do apologize if this was asked before


 You can give Juicy Joes a shot in Durbanville they have a ship load coil building stuff and coils plus DIY stuff, you just get great service from them and Mark is a legend.

And then there is Vapour Mountain in Brackenfell they have a online shop and walk in shop with everything you will need for DIY most of the concentrates are there own brand. You will only get great service here.When you walk in there it feels like you are at a friends house.

I know you don't trust the online thing but give Valley Vapour a go they are local and believe me I have not had one problem with them you only get super fast great service from them.They just do DIY concentrates and stuff ,no coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## elmo (19/8/18)

Morning sir thanks for the response its really appreciated I'll definitely look into it, but I'm hoping I don't need to venture into the northern suburbs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (19/8/18)

@elmo don't be worried about on-line purchases. Do a search here for the vendor first but you will see a lot of good reports from various vendors. As mentioned Juicy Joes always great service but a limited amount of concentrates, I use the Table View branch. Also only heard good things about Vapour Mountain.
Think of it this way (using BLCK here as an example but there are many others) order tomorrow before 13h00 I think it is and you will have your delivery Tuesday morning. You pay R95 if value is less than R1000 from this vendor otherwise free. Now if you had to use your own petrol and time to collect that R95 suddenly becomes a bargain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> @elmo don't be worried about on-line purchases. Do a search here for the vendor first but you will see a lot of good reports from various vendors. As mentioned Juicy Joes always great service but a limited amount of concentrates, I use the Table View branch. Also only heard good things about Vapour Mountain.
> Think of it this way (using BLCK here as an example but there are many others) order tomorrow before 13h00 I think it is and you will have your delivery Tuesday morning. You pay R95 if value is less than R1000 from this vendor otherwise free. Now if you had to use your own petrol and time to collect that R95 suddenly becomes a bargain.


Plus BLCK is just awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog (19/8/18)

Or wait untill BLCK opens in the Cape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/18)

@elmo 

This is an outstanding company run by @Richio You can order online or wait for them to come to CT, as @Bulldog said. We don't know yet where they'll be though, but have a look at their amazing competition:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-is-coming-to-cape-town-competition-time.t52672/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> You will only get great service here


That is true - really a great selection of everything you'll need to start mixing .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/8/18)

Try vape cartel in Claremont. 
Never bought DIY stuff from them but they have a good stock. 
For DIY I will always recommend online shopping, I order from theflavourmill and e-liquid-concentrates.co.za.
Online is easier because not all brick and mortar shops will have stock for the flavours you need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (19/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> You can give Juicy Joes a shot in Durbanville they have a ship load coil building stuff and coils plus DIY stuff, you just get great service from them and Mark is a legend.
> 
> And then there is Vapour Mountain in Brackenfell they have a online shop and walk in shop with everything you will need for DIY most of the concentrates are there own brand. You will only get great service here.When you walk in there it feels like you are at a friends house.
> 
> I know you don't trust the online thing but give Valley Vapour a go they are local and believe me I have not had one problem with them you only get super fast great service from them.They just do DIY concentrates and stuff ,no coils.


I will back up these statements in terms of all three vendors. No need to worry going online with Valley Vapour as well, order in the morning and get your stuff the same day. Awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rascals003 (11/10/18)

BLCK vapour has a walk in store next to Kenilworth centre, No. 74 Loch road at the Stodels side, buying all my DIY items there and the service is 100%

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## goki (11/10/18)

Rascals003 said:


> BLCK vapour has a walk in store next to Kenilworth centre, No. 74 Loch road at the Stodels side, buying all my DIY items there and the service is 100%
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Amazing store this! 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dog666 (11/10/18)

Looking for top pricing and overnight delivery try www.flavourworld.co.za
Tfa is 19 bux and free delivery over 500

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (11/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Looking for top pricing and overnight delivery try www.flavourworld.co.za
> Tfa is 19 bux and free delivery over 500


Does that include your commission?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dog666 (12/10/18)

Andre said:


> Does that include your commission?[/QUOT
> Dont Jela Vang Tips my bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/18)

Rascals003 said:


> BLCK vapour has a walk in store next to Kenilworth centre, No. 74 Loch road at the Stodels side, buying all my DIY items there and the service is 100%
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


When you coming to Durbs @Richio?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

